# Funky, bass slap tracks....



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

Got a craving for anything with deep hard hitting groove and heavy bass slap content...I know Les Claypool is a good go to but alot of his stuff is kinda out in left field






and good stuff like this...


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

2nd track is pretty cool. Primus is always cool.

I love the line in this song. If I think of any other slap oriented stuff, I'll post it up!


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks to this thread I dug out some primus. Haven't listened to it for a good 15 years or so. 

I've always agreed with their stuff being a little out to left field but three songs on 'they can't all be zingers' really stand out to me right now. 

- Those damned blue collar tweakers 
This is a great song to just play really Friggen loud

- Over the electric grapevine (this made me realize how badly I need to finish treating my doors, oh the rattles!) 

- southbound pachyderm

I can't believe how well this stuff is recorded. The drums are next level. 



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

https://www.thetoptens.com/best-slap-bassists/

A great list of Slap Bassists - a few listed below:

Victor Wooten
Jaco Pastorius
Bootsy Collins
Marcus Miller
Stanley Clarke
Mark King
Larry Graham
Bill 'The Buddah' Dickens
TM Stevens
Geddy Lee
Fieldy
P-Nut
Brian Patrick Carroll (Buckethead)


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

All those and new one.Tal Wilkenfeld


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you very ****ing much! Now I stuck on youtube listening to bass players....


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I once saw Buckethead and Primus together. During "My Name is Mud", Buckethead came on stage and nunchucked to the beat for the whole song. This was about 1999.

Check Les Claypool - The Awakening


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> Thank you very ****ing much! Now I stuck on youtube listening to bass players....


all dem rezes


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Sine Swept said:


> I once saw Buckethead and Primus together. During "My Name is Mud", Buckethead came on stage and nunchucked to the beat for the whole song. This was about 1999.
> 
> Check Les Claypool - The Awakening


I saw that tour. If I remember right, it was a palooza show? ****ing epic.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

This one wasn't on Frontman's list - but I like his stuff (BTW - Frontman's list is pretty amazing....some I need to look up for sure )

Miki Santamaria


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> This one wasn't on Frontman's list - but I like his stuff (BTW - Frontman's list is pretty amazing....some I need to look up for sure )
> 
> Miki Santamaria


Really?!  Can you put that song/session in a DropBox file for me? Killer...just killer.

I'd love to have that track to demo just the M25 and TM65 mkII's without the subwoofer at future GTG's.


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

Infectious Grooves


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Really?!  Can you put that song/session in a DropBox file for me? Killer...just killer.
> 
> I'd love to have that track to demo just the M25 and TM65 mkII's without the subwoofer at future GTG's.


marcus Miller "run for cover" will better demonstrate that combo abilities.


----------



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Thank you very ****ing much! Now I stuck on youtube listening to bass players....



Har...there is something about it, on a decently tuned system it always seems to image really well and gets addicting. 

A lot of Bromberg's stuff is a little to close to elevator music sometimes, but definitely an awesome bassist'


----------



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> Miki Santamaria


NAILED IT!!...friggen awesome!

I might need to buy some spare mid's :laugh:


----------

